# Occult on the road



## Bluesman91 (Feb 25, 2015)

Was wondering if there are any practicing occultists on the road? Do you have ritual tools? Even though they aren't needed, if one has say a ritual dagger/ritual wand in their pack, has it made any cops suspicious?


----------



## Tude (Feb 25, 2015)

Ha - wiccan here and while my travels are more orchestrated and long distance bicycling - I don't take my stuff (hell even my little cauldron weighs a bit) and I love my knives and they also stay home. hehe Was just pawing through my stuff tonite - here are my two favorite ritual knives - sharp as hell and I'm sure a cop would just love to pick up on these. hehe I do travel with a couple of pre-made spells or set them in motion before I leave.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 25, 2015)

I practice Hoodoo, so all of my "ritual tools" stay in my lunch box


----------



## Tude (Feb 25, 2015)

@ThatKid - hehe hoodoo - btw I love dead fly art. I'm on many websites and I go through my stages of dead flies avatars or even cartoon cats horking up hairballs -- hehe confuses everyone - <scratches head> Um why the dead fly? CAUSE IT'S ODD. hehe I mean hell - who sits there and positions a dead fly or many - sometimes a dead bee or moth and maybe draw on it and photograph it. Yep ODD - I like it


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 25, 2015)

I figured it was just two flies fucking ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Tude (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL @ThatKid - whole world of dead flies ... https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...oCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1093&bih=499&dpr=1.25


----------



## Tude (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry OP didn't mean to take over thread - this is the last one.  @ThatKid BUT BEST EVER STP DEAD FLY ART!!


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 26, 2015)

Omg, that is great!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 26, 2015)

Ha I'm a Wiccan too @Tude. knew you were legit. I mainly keep trinkets and little amulets on me, as wellas a large wooden pentacle that raises a few eyebrows.


----------



## blackroze (Feb 27, 2015)

Yo, travellin Chaos Magician! I have the good luck of being able to pick up any random rock, stick, or piece of garbage and turn it into a tool  THOUGH these days I do carry with me a small Altoids tin with some small talismans and super special ingredients.


----------



## Odin (Feb 28, 2015)

I once met a wiccan girl at a night club in Chico Cali... when I was in the military. 
We connected for one moment in time on a party night. 
On the dance floor... oh yea... 
Sigh.


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just ordered the book Sacred Teachings by Manly P. Hall as a starting point. This site has it along with MANY occult books for free http://www.sacred-texts.com/eso/sta/


----------



## ThatKid (Mar 4, 2015)

Love that site!


----------



## technotrash (Mar 6, 2015)

Bluesman91 said:


> Was wondering if there are any practicing occultists on the road? Do you have ritual tools? Even though they aren't needed, if one has say a ritual dagger/ritual wand in their pack, has it made any cops suspicious?



i carry a few things with me. A piece of quartz from somewhere i think of as home, a piece of aventurine, and a knife my grandfather gave me when he died (it's a little folding pocket knife but it works ok as a wand/dagger for my purposes), sometimes i bring tarot cards with me but i'm not so into those anymore.


Not to hijack this thread or anything, but if folks feel like it, i'm working on a zine about spirituality/mysticism amongst travelers and other subculture-y types. PM me if you feel like submitting anything relevant. we especially need some ART!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 8, 2015)

Tarot cards which I use for personal meditation. I used to give readings for people but havn't been doing it much as of late. And sometimes a bible. But I usually find myself in a rage hurling a soaking wet bible off into the woods.
I also carry stones around but I usually use them to make jewelry even though I do focus my intent on them for specific purpose. At one point I had a wand but yea that's long gone. I try not to keep things of super value on me anymore. The cards seem to always stick with me I've had my current deck for a few years now and they're in fairly good shape with thousands of miles of travel. They have the usual wear and tear but no water damage or anything like that.


----------

